# *Black Friday Special :) *  Holiday Inn Club Vacation Cape Canaveral Dec 23 to Jan-2 (10 nights)



## Tank (Nov 25, 2016)

This is a 10 night reservation $100 a night. Big 1 bedroom sleeps up to 6 
Reservation will be put in your name, had a cancelation 

Estimated Total Price for a studio for these 10 nights from Holiday Inn is ‡: $3,066.30 USD


see here

http://corporate.orangelake.com/ourResorts_ccr.php


*One-Bedroom*





810 square feet
Sleeps up to 6
*Most Villas are Equipped With*:*

Two full-sized beds in master bedroom
Pullout sleeper sofa
Fully equipped kitchen
TV in living room area and bedroom
DVD player
Washer and dryer
Private patio/balcony
High speed internet access
Dave


----------



## mdurette (Nov 25, 2016)

Wow....your making me wish I didn't cancel my flights into Orlando that week!

Great resort, good luck!


----------



## Tank (Nov 25, 2016)

isn't that how it always works !  This is one of our favorite resorts, lots of room in these over sized one bedroom units, making it a very economical reservation. Someone will get a good deal. Maybe i won't find anybody sick of the snow yet.


----------



## Tank (Nov 30, 2016)

Still available , bumping this


----------



## Tank (Dec 2, 2016)

still available , bumping


----------



## Tank (Dec 6, 2016)

bumping this, still available


----------



## Weimaraner (Dec 8, 2016)

Have you tried posting with Cruise or Disney Cruise groups? Great place to relax before/after cruise and you can store car there free during cruise with cheap shuttle ride. This is a great deal!


----------



## Tank (Dec 10, 2016)

I know it cost $3600.00 from Holiday inn directly 

Have not had luck in groups like that, but thanks , I'll keep looking

Dave


----------



## Tank (Dec 14, 2016)

Bumping this, I will turn it back in if it does not get rented. Would be a great break from this winter.


----------



## Yellowlab1998 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tank said:


> Bumping this, I will turn it back in if it does not get rented. Would be a great break from this winter.


Are check in days changeable?


----------



## Tank (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm sorry but I can't change the dates or I would loose the reservation. We have to reserve this 10 months out, they sell out fast for Christmas break.

Dave


----------



## Tank (Dec 17, 2016)

last call ,,,,,, I'll be turning this back in Tuesday


----------

